

Pixel Perfect Front End Development Matters - johnjlocke
http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/pixel-perfect-front-end-development-matters

======
nkuttler
Finds a cheap person who starts working the next day, on twitter. Cheap, fast,
good, pick two. No surprise at all.

OP sounds like the kind of client who wants a pixel perfect template and then
tells you to "make it responsive" after you deliver it...

